# New Haunt is on it's way up......



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

So here ya go guys, here are the pictures of the haunt in the works!! Thank you to everyone who helped us with ideas and everything our neighborhood isn't really sure what to think of us yet and it's GREAT!!!!

Pictures by nchaunting - Photobucket

Take a look at the album, tell us what you think:xbones:


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice so far!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the caution: enter if you dare tape!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looking Very Nice so far.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool nice bottles


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks really good.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks good, I really like the bottles. Cute dog by the way. Is the snake part of the haunt?


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nchaunting said:


> ...our neighborhood isn't really sure what to think of us yet ...


i found that the neighbors are just jealous. mine send their relatives over to see our yard.

by the way the yard looks great!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks good. Labels (especially the dragon one) is nicely done. But boy is that dog frightening..and life-like! How did you....OH..right.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Cool pics. Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

We are going to have the snake in the haunt I may have her around my neck inside the house


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Scary Godmother said:


> Looks good, I really like the bottles. Cute dog by the way. Is the snake part of the haunt?


The dog is a new addition, lol and yes we will be using the snake. I am going to have her around my neck for all the kids to see, lol


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

EWWWWW. LOL!
Love the snake. 
Cute doggie.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

i think you are doing an excellent job i cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Good Job..keep buildin it year by year!


----------

